# quartermaster



## shiba (Apr 28, 2009)

Να σας γυρίσω πάλι στα πειρατικά: μπορούμε να μεταφράσουμε το "quartermaster" των πειρατικών πλοίων του 18ου και 19ου αιώνα ως "ναύκληρο"; Ή υπάρχει άλλη ονομασία;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Αν πάμε σύμφωνα με αυτό (The Quartermaster, depending on the circumstances and the pirare ship was the second in command), τότε ανεβαίνει στην ιεραρχία και γίνεται _υποπλοίαρχος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2009)

Και για τον υποπλοίαρχο (καλύτερα, τον δεύτερο στην τάξη) νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το _ύπαρχος_ που έχει σχεδόν ακριβώς τις αρμοδιότητες του quartermaster.

....«μάλιστα κύριε ύπαρχε, έρχεται ο καφές σας» —από προσωπικές πολεμικές αναμνήσεις :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2009)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ναύκληρος ή λοστρόμος, από την ιταλική λέξη, εφόσον μιλάμε για άλλου τύπου καράβια, όχι πειρατικά. Αλλά αν όντως στα πειρατικά ήταν ο δεύτερος στην ιεραρχία, αυτός στα καράβια λέγεται και ύπαρχος.
Υ.Γ. Μάλλον δεν ήμουν αρκετά γρήγορη :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

*ύπαρχος*
(νεοελλ.) (ναυτ.) ο αμέσως μετά τον κυβερνήτη μάχιμος αξιωματικός πολεμικού πλοίου, ο οποίος αποτελεί τον άμεσο βοηθό και συνεργάτη του
(ΠαπΛεξ)

Έχω φροντίσει να μείνω μακριά από πολέμους και ναυτικό...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> *ύπαρχος*
> (νεοελλ.) (ναυτ.) ο αμέσως μετά τον κυβερνήτη μάχιμος αξιωματικός πολεμικού πλοίου, ο οποίος αποτελεί τον άμεσο βοηθό και συνεργάτη του
> (ΠαπΛεξ)



"Σήμερα ύπαρχοι λέγονται οι δεύτεροι πλοίαρχοι. Αυτό ισχύει για το εμπορικό ναυτικό, ενώ στο πολεμικό ναυτικό λέγεται ύπαρχος ο δεύτερος, μετά τον κυβερνήτη, αξιωματικός του πλοίου". (Livepedia)



> Έχω φροντίσει να μείνω μακριά από πολέμους και ναυτικό...


Φροντιστής, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> "Φροντιστής, δηλαδή.


Σιτιστής, για την ακρίβεια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Σιτιστής*, για την ακρίβεια.


Βάλανε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βάλανε τον λύκο...


Βάλανε τον ΝικοΛ.


----------

